# Sauce for Mushroom Ravioli?



## WildOrchid310 (Dec 6, 2012)

I went to the grocery store hungry one day and bought mushroom ravioli.

I don't really know what I was thinking, I've never done anything with mushroom ravioli before, and now I have no idea what to eat it with. Red sauce doesn't sound super appealing for some reason.

What kind of sauce would you use with mushroom ravioli?


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 6, 2012)

WildOrchid310 said:


> I went to the grocery store hungry one day and bought mushroom ravioli.
> 
> I don't really know what I was thinking, I've never done anything with mushroom ravioli before, and now I have no idea what to eat it with. Red sauce doesn't sound super appealing for some reason.
> 
> What kind of sauce would you use with mushroom ravioli?




Alfredo sauce.


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 6, 2012)

I like it with spinach, garlic, and onion. Add a little lemon juice too.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 7, 2012)

I would go for a herb butter and some pramesan shavings. Maybe thyme or parsley.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I would go for a herb butter and some pramesan shavings. Maybe thyme or parsley.



+1 on this idea. Similar to what I was thinking only my thought was basil and parsley.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 7, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> +1 on this idea. Similar to what I was thinking only my thought was basil and parsley.


 
Jinks 

Basil is nice too  Thyme pairs well with mushroom, you should try it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 7, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Jinks
> 
> Basil is nice too  Thyme pairs well with mushroom, you should try it.



I will have to do that. Maybe the next time I make baked mushroom caps I'll sprinkle thwm with a little thyme.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 7, 2012)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I will have to do that. Maybe the next time I make baked mushroom caps I'll sprinkle thwm with a little thyme.


 
Yum! I would stuff them with cheese first


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 7, 2012)

Best mushroom ravioli I ever had was at a restaurant in Newport Rhode Island.  Muchroom Ravioli in  cream sauce ( witch peas) and toasted almonds and pine nuts on top.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 7, 2012)

A garlic cream sauce.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 7, 2012)

I'd fry them in garlic butter and serve with a hot cheese dip.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 7, 2012)

Personally I love mushrooms and mushroom raviolis in particular. I think they will be good with any sauce or simply with sour cream. As the matter of fact I think mushroom filling opens whole range of opportunities. It could be sweet or almost sweet or savory. I say go with Béchamel sauce.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 7, 2012)

Brown butter, toasted pine nuts, fresh chilies sliced thin, garlic sliced paper thin, tarragon, salt/fresh ground pepper of course... maybe some fortified wine, like vermouth, reduced in there somewhere. Finish with minced parsley and lemon juice just before serving.  And of course some parmesan cheese grated over the top.
Add a little dried whole milk powder to the butter before it browns. <--- key maneuver


----------



## lauretta (Dec 12, 2012)

hy guys, i write from italy. sorry for my english. my advice is to cook ravioli and meanwhile dissolve butter with sage. then put the ravioli in the butter fuse,sage and parmesan. italians usually do in this way!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 12, 2012)

lauretta said:


> hy guys, i write from italy. sorry for my english. my advice is to cook ravioli and meanwhile dissolve butter with sage. then put the ravioli in the butter fuse,sage and parmesan. italians usually do in this way!


 I'd go with this idea, you don't want to mask the wonderful flavour of the mushrooms. The more you add the more you hide the flavour. Stay simple and easy. Thanks lauretta.
kadesma


----------



## Addie (Dec 12, 2012)

lauretta said:


> hy guys, i write from italy. sorry for my english. my advice is to cook ravioli and meanwhile dissolve butter with sage. then put the ravioli in the butter fuse,sage and parmesan. italians usually do in this way!


 
Welcome to DC lauretta. We have a few other members from Italy.


----------

